
Introduction to Phoenix Framework by Jose Valim - ceyhunkazel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LiLjVCDEpU
======
ceyhunkazel
It sounds too good to be true. Thanks Jose and Chris! I have found my
functional language and web framework.

